# Laptop Wireless having issues

## Tenebrae

Hello, I have installed Gentoo on my Asus g73sw laptop, but the only thing that works is the ethernet port.  I have tried to modprobe iwlwifi and other things but I cannot find out what is the exact driver I need for my wireless card.  If needed I will place my Windows Hard drive in to find out what is the specification of the wireless card but I heard that iwlfwifi should do it.

----------

## Gusar

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1058430#p1058430 Yeah, it's an ArchLinux thread, but all that stuff can be done the same way on Gentoo.

But before you start playing with the stuff described there, a few basics: Post the output of "lspci -nn", so we can see which wireless card exactly you have. Also, you need firmware, so if you haven't yet, install the linux-firmware package.

----------

## Tenebrae

I tried "ls -nn" and it just brought up the permissions not anything about wireless.

----------

## Hu

 *Tenebrae wrote:*   

> I tried "ls -nn" and it just brought up the permissions not anything about wireless.

  *Gusar wrote:*   

> Post the output of "lspci -nn", so we can see which wireless card exactly you have.

 Those last three letters matter.  Gusar asked you to run lspci, a command that lists hardware.  You ran ls, a command that lists directories.

----------

